# Best resort powder board



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

what about these 3? 

https://can.endeavorsnowboards.com/collections/mens/products/1718-scout-series

https://can.endeavorsnowboards.com/collections/mens/products/1718-archetype-series

https://can.endeavorsnowboards.com/collections/mens/products/1718-maverick-series


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

For average joe resort rider, I think the Super 8 is hard to beat on an affordability and capability combo. It's an incredibly easy to ride board for the breadth of conditions it does well in, with a strong powder leaning.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

When I saw the title of the thread, I was instantly thinking of the Never Summer 25. At least that would be my choice (which is of course limited to the boards I have tried). Most of the boards on your list I have no experience with. I have tried a Swift split, but not a solid. I loved the ultra surfy feel of the Swift split for powder and thought that if I ever got a solid board for a snowcat or heli trip, that would be the choice. But the 25 for the resort stuff if you want the versatility that describe.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

N-Y said:


> what about these 3?
> 
> https://can.endeavorsnowboards.com/collections/mens/products/1718-scout-series
> 
> ...


Never been on any of their boards.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

If the lumberjack gets a mention, the Warpig and Optimistic should get one. Those boards seem to be pretty darn close in specs. Albeit, the Optimistic is the stiffest.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

phillyphan said:


> If the lumberjack gets a mention, the Warpig and Optimistic should get one. Those boards seem to be pretty darn close in specs. Albeit, the Optimistic is the stiffest.


Haven't rode either one. I only listed boards I've actually owned or spent a decent amount of time on.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> Haven't rode either one. I only listed boards I've actually owned or spent a decent amount of time on.


Haven't been on the Warpig (want to) but I have the optimistic and it is a great all mountain board. Trees, powder, bombing groomers, etc....it's decent in park too even though it is stiffer. I really like the Lumberjack too. Bought the Rossi Sushi this year, but doubt that is going to fit what you are talking about in this thread. It's flat profile won't be great for bombing groomers. Should be good in powder and trees tough. Got a huge nose and super short with a good set back.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This is also highly resort dependant. Big Sky, it's all a giant freeride fest. Breck, you're gonna run out of most your stashed by 11, so better have a board that's fun through chop and when it isn't deep. It also depends on what you want it to do besides float. Pow in the morning and carving afternoon? Or pow then park? Pow then trees? 

Lago Open Road. This is what I rode most for trees last year. Softer, tapered, setback, phenomenal sidecut. 

Ride Alter Ego. This board actually carves a groomer extremely well, and it floats. 

Flow Enigma. Playful enough so it's not boring, stable and powerful enough to bust chop.

Ride Warpig. If you don't know yet, where have you been?

K2 Turbo Dream. The shape and profile float damn near like a pow deck, and it's a really solid all mountain board.

Burton Deep Thinker. 3 way child of the Custom X, Flight Attendant, and Easy Livin. 

Arbor Coda rocker, floaty in the morning, boost jumps in the afternoon. 

Amplid Pillow Talk, floaty twin good enough to be an everyday board.

Nidecker Area, for going really fast all the fucking time.

Burton Custom Kilroy. For riding pow, pow park, park...

Ride Berzerker. Your traditional floaty all mountain deck.

Gnu Spam. Floaty nose and a park flex.

Flow Era, for freestyle float and then greasing a rail.


I could go on, your factors outside of float really make the decidion.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Has anyone tried a springbreak twin in powder? does it float or should I not bother and save it for powder free days.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> This is also highly resort dependant. Big Sky, it's all a giant freeride fest. Breck, you're gonna run out of most your stashed by 11, so better have a board that's fun through chop and when it isn't deep. It also depends on what you want it to do besides float. Pow in the morning and carving afternoon? Or pow then park? Pow then trees?
> 
> Lago Open Road. This is what I rode most for trees last year. Softer, tapered, setback, phenomenal sidecut.
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

+1 for NS 25. Really like its shape and versatility, and very impressive on icy hardpack, too. The one I have has the old school NVR SMR base and I am fighting the urge to buy another with the NS25 graphic. I've never owned multiples of the same board at the same time before but I can see myself enjoying this board for a very long time.

Another one I was very impressed with is the Burton Branch Manager. Nimble and agile on both pow and hardpack, its what I was hoping my FA would be but wasn't. Selling the FA to switch to the BM. 

I bought an Endeavor Archetype on a lark because of the ridiculous sale Backcountry had on it but haven't taken it out yet. I have a feeling it might ride similar to the Branch Manager in typical resort surroundings.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

robotfood99 said:


> +1 for NS 25. Really like its shape and versatility, and very impressive on icy hardpack, too. The one I have has the old school NVR SMR base and I am fighting the urge to buy another with the NS25 graphic. I've never owned multiples of the same board at the same time before but I can see myself enjoying this board for a very long time.
> 
> Another one I was very impressed with is the Burton Branch Manager. Nimble and agile on both pow and hardpack, its what I was hoping my FA would be but wasn't. Selling the FA to switch to the BM.
> 
> I bought an Endeavor Archetype on a lark because of the ridiculous sale Backcountry had on it but haven't taken it out yet. I have a feeling it might ride similar to the Branch Manager in typical resort surroundings.


Hmmm if you found a Flight Attendant not agile/nimble on groomers, pow and hardpack then I doubt you will like an Archetype. 

Archetype and BM are not similar boards at all. Very different.

And if on top of that you are used to NS, then even worse. Archetype and FA do NOT ride like a NS, pretty far from it.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Hmmm if you found a Flight Attendant not agile/nimble on groomers, pow and hardpack then I doubt you will like an Archetype.
> 
> Archetype and BM are not similar boards at all. Very different.
> 
> And if on top of that you are used to NS, then even worse. Archetype and FA do NOT ride like a NS, pretty far from it.




My FA is 159, the BM I demoed and liked was 155 and Atype is 154. I do like FA as more all mountain freeride but I have many in this category that I like more. Not partial to crc either.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

robotfood99 said:


> My FA is 159, the BM I demoed and liked was 155 and Atype is 154. I do like FA as more all mountain freeride but I have many in this category that I like more. Not partial to crc either.


Ahhhh ok

At those sizes it's different... what you're talking about relates a bit more to board size than comparing the actual boards directly. Although the BM and FA are just too different anyways.

In general, the BM feels like a smaller board, the FA and Archetype both feel like a bigger board.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Didn't expect it to be a resort killer, but Salomon Derby 163 for me is just that. Floats well in powder, holds edge, stable at speeds, midwide'ish, so eurocarves are doable without toe/heel drag. Surprisingly for me it rides everywhere better than 159 salomon mans board, this is why I'm going to chop it's tail. 

However, didn't find much info on derby that size, because derby was 147 and 151, mine is more like a derby and powder snake hybrid. https://goo.gl/BF2j7R


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I should add the Gnu Zoid and Signal Yup. The Yup is a better Branch Manager in my opinion and I've never had more fun heelside slashing than on a Zoid.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

I rode a 160 25 for everything last year and while it didn’t have the float of a larger board it was good enough. I tried out the Big Gun yesterday at Abasin and while they still don’t have much open ripping down groomers both the 165 and 169 rode my shorter than their size and felt very similar to the 25 as far as carving. I was told that the 165 is supposed to ride like a 157. My point in all this is I’m betting the Big Gun with a bigger nose than the 25 is going to handle that chopped up resort pow even better than the 25 did. To me at least that bigger nose is what I like to just point and through the chop. Hopefully Colorado gets some more snow before all the demo days are over.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I can only comment on boards I've actually owned. These are some of the best resort pow boards that come to mind.

Never Summer Swift & Twenty Five
United Shapes Pioneer & Deep Reach
Capita Kazu
Hightide Hippy Slasher
Gnu Swallow Tail Carver


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Ahhhh ok
> 
> At those sizes it's different... what you're talking about relates a bit more to board size than comparing the actual boards directly. Although the BM and FA are just too different anyways.
> 
> In general, the BM feels like a smaller board, the FA and Archetype both feel like a bigger board.




I was praying the Atype and BM would ride similar so that I could pass on the BM, but sounds like BM is a unique deck that won’t overlap with my quiver. Been going ham on long-ish freeride boards for the past few years so I am keen to get on something shorter and nimble. 

Thanks for the comparo. Much appreciated.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

robotfood99 said:


> I was praying the Atype and BM would ride similar so that I could pass on the BM, but sounds like BM is a unique deck that won’t overlap with my quiver. Been going ham on long-ish freeride boards for the past few years so I am keen to get on something shorter and nimble.
> 
> Thanks for the comparo. Much appreciated.


Signal Yup.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Signal Yup.




Yup. I saw your post on it and am intrigued but I would have to order online vs. a BM 155 at 50% off near me. 

Out of curiosity, what length Yup did you like: 153.5 or 157.5? You and I are about the same weight and foot size.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I should add the Gnu Zoid and Signal Yup. The Yup is a better Branch Manager in my opinion and I've never had more fun heelside slashing than on a Zoid.


What makes the Yup better? The Burton appeared to have more Rocker in the nose. Also, is that board built with the same tech and core?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

robotfood99 said:


> I was praying the Atype and BM would ride similar so that I could pass on the BM, but sounds like BM is a unique deck that won’t overlap with my quiver. Been going ham on long-ish freeride boards for the past few years so I am keen to get on something shorter and nimble.
> 
> Thanks for the comparo. Much appreciated.


Yeah definitely a "unique" feeling board. Depending what your quiver is, I doubt you'd get much overlap. To me it felt like a cross between a Fish and Landlord; I liked it, but it wasn't worth buying because I have those 2 boards, so it just feels like absolute overlap...

I guess if you got a custom Prior Fissile made with a wider waist and so a bit shorter... then that would be a pretty similar board. Haven't seen the signal Yup. I'll check it out.

Ok. Just looked for it.... it's similar. A bit narrower than BM, and and from the guy hand flexing it, looks softer too. I like the topsheet on the Yup better


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> Didn't expect it to be a resort killer, but Salomon Derby 163 for me is just that. Floats well in powder, holds edge, stable at speeds, midwide'ish, so eurocarves are doable without toe/heel drag. Surprisingly for me it rides everywhere better than 159 salomon mans board, this is why I'm going to chop it's tail.
> 
> However, didn't find much info on derby that size, because derby was 147 and 151, mine is more like a derby and powder snake hybrid. https://goo.gl/BF2j7R


You know..... I REALLY want to try the Derby.

We ran into the Full Moon girls yesterday at Whistler on a pow day and 3 of them were riding the Pillow Talk. I noticed the boards because I just got it for my wife and I've been drooling over that shape...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Another I'd add to this list, and might add to my own stable is the DC Supernatant.




Nolefan2011 said:


> What makes the Yup better? The Burton appeared to have more Rocker in the nose. Also, is that board built with the same tech and core?


For me it was just a little snappier and lively compared to the Branch Manager. Not the same core or tech other than channel really, just a similar personality.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Another I'd add to this list, and might add to my own stable is the DC Supernatant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive had my eye on it as well, have you managed to ride one?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Another I'd add to this list, and might add to my own stable is the DC Supernatant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nivek, looking for a tree dart. Is this it? 190 lbs, what size?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Speaking of Derby. 

Wife's pow stick. Love the shape:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh and to keep things relevant for the OP:

Burton Landlord
but since the LL is a goner, then the 'upcoming' Burton Cheetah.

Burton Trick Pony

Burton Flight Attendant 

Burton Deep Thinker

Burton Gate Keeper and Tough Cat (gone too)

Burton Skeleton Key

... and the Burton Malolo.




Or Burton Barracuda.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

F1EA said:


> You know..... I REALLY want to try the Derby.


I used a Salomon Quattro hire board in February which seems to be a rental version of the Derby (now discontinued, in Europe at least). Liked it so much I bought the 147 Quattro for £120, the only thing missing is the pointy tips.


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking for a powder/all mountain deck to compliment my Jackpot for a 2 board quiver. Thought I'd ask here not make a new thread.

I freaking love the Jackpot and I'm back on camber. The only flat profiles I have ridden were the Slayblade and Ultrafear, neither of which I was into. Just getting off a Riders Choice as my pow/groomer/tree board and think rocker is not my thing, just too squirrely for my taste. So camber between feet, can be rocker outside.

So for the day I hit powder, chop, trees, and charge groomers instead of bringing my Jackpot to the park, what should I look at? The Jackpot will be my park/all-mountain freestyle deck, the new one will be pow/groomer/trees deck. Looking at stuff like the PYL and Berzerker currently and would like to find used. Me wanting camber kinda eliminates stuff like the Turbo Dream, Warpig, 25, etc. I'm 6'1", 175, 23.5" stance, usually ride 156-159.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> You know..... I REALLY want to try the Derby.


I know it's similar to the pillow talk, but I tried out my buddy's Derby at Whistler for half a day last season, and was really disappointed. It just felt...slow, and the float (even in only 6" of fresh) was unimpressive. I don't know if it's because of the extruded base or sidecut or what... That said, I'd still pick up a Pillow Talk for cheap for my lady, just as a cheap entry to the world of short fats.
@redlude97 owned one as well, and after we discussed our experiences later in the year, sounds like we independently reached the same conclusion.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> I know it's similar to the pillow talk, but I tried out my buddy's Derby at Whistler for half a day last season, and was really disappointed. It just felt...slow, and the float (even in only 6" of fresh) was unimpressive. I don't know if it's because of the extruded base or sidecut or what... That said, I'd still pick up a Pillow Talk for cheap for my lady, just as a cheap entry to the world of short fats.
> 
> @redlude97 owned one as well, and after we discussed our experiences later in the year, sounds like we independently reached the same conclusion.


Yeah I'd probably agree. The base is some BS they call 'double extruded' pretty sure that's just... Extruded haha

But also short wide boards are generally spec'd poorly. For some reason, Burton always wants to put me on a 156 Fish and 152 Panhandler. I have a 161 Fish and tried 156 PH and there is no way I would ride deep pow in 156/152. So yeah, if you go with 'recommended weight' it's not going to be super floaty. Same with a few other shorts wides I've looked at.

That Pillow for my wife is 147. I think the size for her weihht would be like 143... but no. Whatever they say, a 143 will not be a powder stick.

I actually just checked the Derby and specs recommend a 147 for me. lol. No.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I picked up a NS25 in '58 a few weeks ago and they still have a 162 if anyone is interested


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Yeah I'd probably agree. The base is some BS they call 'double extruded' pretty sure that's just... Extruded haha
> 
> But also short wide boards are generally spec'd poorly. For some reason, Burton always wants to put me on a 156 Fish and 152 Panhandler. I have a 161 Fish and tried 156 PH and there is no way I would ride deep pow in 156/152. So yeah, if you go with 'recommended weight' it's not going to be super floaty. Same with a few other shorts wides I've looked at.
> 
> ...


If that's true, Salomon's recommendation is weird when you look at the actual specs in that size. I wouldn't take that and generalize it to all short fats for deep pow, as long as it's not flat terrain. I've spent maybe a dozen deeper days on boards like a Jones Storm Chaser 142, Lib Mayhem Short Fat 146, Rome Snurfer 148, Nitro Treehugger 149 and K2 Party Platter 150, and all of them had awesome float. For reference I used to ride 157-159 in traditional boards.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> If that's true, Salomon's recommendation is weird when you look at the actual specs in that size. I wouldn't take that and generalize it to all short fats for deep pow, as long as it's not flat terrain. I've spent maybe a dozen deeper days on boards like a Jones Storm Chaser 142, Lib Mayhem Short Fat 146, Rome Snurfer 148, Nitro Treehugger 149 and K2 Party Platter 150, and all of them had awesome float. For reference I used to ride 157-159 in traditional boards.


Yeah, all the short/fat boards will have a range... but for example, the Storm Chaser specs say I can ride a 147 or a 157. I'd definitely ride the 157. For the 147 i'd have to "see to believe".

Libtech short fat it's 146; but also this one is considerably wider so I guess maybe.

The Party Platter... I looked in their site and don't get it. Both 143 and 150 show < 150lb. This actually means, for riders LESS than 150lb. Unless they have a typo and 143 should be < and 150 > ? Likely. In that case, I would go with a 150.... will it float? maybe. I'd have to try it. I'd be skeptical on a 150, but I was skeptical on a 156 PH and that thing floated.

Also, the Derby's recommended size I got from Evo. Couldnt find a range on Salomon website. I guess because there's no Derby this yr. But for the Sickstick... it has me at either 151 or 157. I doubt the 151 Sickstick would be a pow board for me.

So in a way... kind of what Robotfood was saying before, 151 vs 157 on one of those is almost like a completely different board.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, all the short/fat boards will have a range... but for example, the Storm Chaser specs say I can ride a 147 or a 157. I'd definitely ride the 157. For the 147 i'd have to "see to believe".
> 
> Libtech short fat it's 146; but also this one is considerably wider so I guess maybe.
> 
> ...


I only look at what the manufacturer recommends as a point of reference, and take it into consideration, but don't let that be the deciding factor. It's a unique situation because I've ridden 25+ different short fats of varying lengths, so I kind of know what works for me and what doesn't. These days it's more than just simply looking at widths and sidecut, you really have to look at surface area and also base profile. By that I don't just mean what rocker or camber profile it has. Stuff like TJ Brand, Field Earth, Jones, Rome's Pow Division and Yes' Powderhull utilize 3D shapes that really change how that all comes together. I was probably most skeptical of the Storm Chaser 142 and Cool Bean 144, but they opened up the door to a whole new outlook.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

2013 161 Barracuda, if you can get one. 
:hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Deacon said:


> 2013 161 Barracuda, if you can get one.
> :hairy:


Ohhh I forgot that one on my list for linville. Let me add it :skibanana::skibanana:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Deacon said:


> 2013 161 Barracuda, if you can get one.
> :hairy:


a 57 _just_ sold on ST for $150 earlier today...!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Deacon said:


> a 57 _just_ sold on ST for $150 earlier today...!


I really should have listed my 161 there. Sold it with bindings for $200CAD locally...


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> I know it's similar to the pillow talk, but I tried out my buddy's Derby at Whistler for half a day last season, and was really disappointed. It just felt...slow, and the float (even in only 6" of fresh) was unimpressive. I don't know if it's because of the extruded base or sidecut or what... That said, I'd still pick up a Pillow Talk for cheap for my lady, just as a cheap entry to the world of short fats.
> 
> @redlude97 owned one as well, and after we discussed our experiences later in the year, sounds like we independently reached the same conclusion.





F1EA said:


> Yeah I'd probably agree. The base is some BS they call 'double extruded' pretty sure that's just... Extruded haha
> 
> But also short wide boards are generally spec'd poorly. For some reason, Burton always wants to put me on a 156 Fish and 152 Panhandler. I have a 161 Fish and tried 156 PH and there is no way I would ride deep pow in 156/152. So yeah, if you go with 'recommended weight' it's not going to be super floaty. Same with a few other shorts wides I've looked at.
> 
> ...


yea when i had a derby last year it was a 147 because that was in the range for me also but it seemed way too small. If you really want to try one, get the 151 and the first year which was sintered, but I'd skip it all together, nothing special with all the newer shapes out today. Whereas some companies get the weight range right for even super shorts like the K2 cool bean 144 that has no problem with float with its huge nose and tiny tail. Or try the K2 87 155 which is built similarly to the derby with slight taper, midwide, and only slightly directional so still switch rideable. Its my current go to all mountain stick


----------



## natty99 (Nov 15, 2017)

Just picked up a new Never Summer Twenty Five in 159 wide and took it out today for the first time at Loveland. This board frickin' rocks. Quick edge-to-edge despite the wider waist, good flex but solid composure, and just cuts through chop and uneven terrain. Today at Loveland was fairly hard packed, but the board held it's own in fine style. Even came across another rider on a Twenty Five who was also enjoying himself quite a bit. The Twenty Five would be my pick. Can't wait to get this thing in some pow


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Similar approach/design as the Derby. This one looks preeeeetty dope:






Nitro Slash 162. Too bad it's ONLY in 162. All boards should have at least 2 sizes.
But that'll do


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I like my Derby 151, maybe a little slow but fun as hell. Got a CB 144 for this season so will let go of the Derby. Liking the shape of the Bean better and its even wider.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Curious if the boards most of you listed would be appropriate for the often heavier wet snow we get in the PNW?

On the rare powder days I've experienced it's never been super deep and my my boards have done fine, currently riding a 157 TRS.

Where I've really had issues is when I've been in the 4"-12" of fresh wet snow on lower angle terrain, really crushes the rear quad having to lean back.

Also like the idea of a board that will still handle the chop and groomers so I only need one board for the day.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SBK said:


> Curious if the boards most of you listed would be appropriate for the often heavier wet snow we get in the PNW?
> 
> On the rare powder days I've experienced it's never been super deep and my my boards have done fine, currently riding a 157 TRS.
> 
> ...


Yeah that plays a part. Look at the "location" from each person and it'll give you an idea...
Also the actual 'resort' and specific interests are important. Some people may refer to a good powder/resort board one that can handle pow and park. Others, pow and ice. Others pow and tight trees, etc.

For the 157 TRS..... what is your weight and height?

The TRS is not really a pow board. Also Camber/Rocker/Camber.... so I'm not surprised you have to work the rear leg to ride deeper snow.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

SBK said:


> Curious if the boards most of you listed would be appropriate for the often heavier wet snow we get in the PNW?
> 
> On the rare powder days I've experienced it's never been super deep and my my boards have done fine, currently riding a 157 TRS.
> 
> ...


K2 coolbean works well for me in the PNW. Huge stiff nose plows through everything, and extremely short swallow tail helps a lot with leg burn


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Yeah that plays a part. Look at the "location" from each person and it'll give you an idea...
> Also the actual 'resort' and specific interests are important. Some people may refer to a good powder/resort board one that can handle pow and park. Others, pow and ice. Others pow and tight trees, etc.
> 
> For the 157 TRS..... what is your weight and height?
> ...



Good thoughts, I'll look back at all the locations on the thread. Seemed like a lot from Colorado which is why I was curious about the snow we typically get.

I'd mainly be using the board for riding powder/fresh snow and then when that gets tracked hitting the trees and groomers afterwards. So ability to carve, maneuverability and also ability to cut through the chop that sets up pretty fast with wet snow are key. I don't necessarily need ice/hard snow capability since the TRS does fine there but it would be a bonus. I like magnetraction but want to demo some Never Summer boards since they have what is supposed to be some good edge tech. The NS 25 sounds like a good option.

I'm 5'10" and 160-170 range. The TRS floats a lot better than my old Arbor Element that was full camber but it definitely is not ideal.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> K2 coolbean works well for me in the PNW. Huge stiff nose plows through everything, and extremely short swallow tail helps a lot with leg burn


How does it do after things get tracked out? Good on groomers? Chop? Trees? Would prefer to to only bring one board per day.

Were you able to demo it? That is one thing I've had a hard time with, finding demo days that I can hit or resorts with good inventory of boards to rent.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SBK said:


> Good thoughts, I'll look back at all the locations on the thread. Seemed like a lot from Colorado which is why I was curious about the snow we typically get.
> 
> I'd mainly be using the board for riding powder/fresh snow and then when that gets tracked hitting the trees and groomers afterwards. So ability to carve, maneuverability and also ability to cut through the chop that sets up pretty fast with wet snow are key. I don't necessarily need ice/hard snow capability since the TRS does fine there but it would be a bonus. I like magnetraction but want to demo some Never Summer boards since they have what is supposed to be some good edge tech. The NS 25 sounds like a good option.
> 
> I'm 5'10" and 160-170 range. The TRS floats a lot better than my old Arbor Element that was full camber but it definitely is not ideal.


Yeah full camber is good for groomers and plowing through the chop; but kinda sucks on wet crusty pow, especially in tight trees.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Wanted to resurrect this thread since I'm still interested in finding a resort powder board that is good in chop and groomers too.

The Never Summer 25 sounded like the board to get but it's no longer available. Is there another Never Summer board that is similar?

A local shop got a Maverix to demo at the end of last season that I intended to demo but never got the opportunity. If they still have it I'm going to demo it this upcoming season since it seems to be one that gets mentioned as similar to the 25. Another that gets mentioned is the InstaGator. Anyone familiar with either of these boards and if they fit the bill?

Since I'd like to demo a board before buying I'm somewhat limited in brands, Lib Tech/Gnu and Never Summer demo locally or are available to rent a numerous shops & resorts.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at the Dagmar, Hyper Kyarve, and Lost Stuff.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I was hoping to see the Nitro Quiver Squash. I really like the shape of that thing and its specs as far as I know, might fit the bill.

As far as my recommendations, I recomend Warpig or Spam. Its all I do around here - recommend either of those boards lol.

Warpig because, lets be honest, whats not to love?
and Spam because, its a flexy floaty board that behaves like a camber rocket. Also, you wont have to worry about standing next to anyone with a similar set up while waiting on lift lines


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Look at the Dagmar, Hyper Kyarve, and Lost Stuff.



I couldn't find a Lost Stuff but did find several variations on LT Lost Rocket, is this the same board?

Thanks, I'll see if any of these are available to demo.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I was hoping to see the Nitro Quiver Squash. I really like the shape of that thing and its specs as far as I know, might fit the bill.
> 
> As far as my recommendations, I recomend Warpig or Spam. Its all I do around here - recommend either of those boards lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will add these to the list to demo if available.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

SBK said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the Dagmar, Hyper Kyarve, and Lost Stuff.
> ...


I think he might have meant the Lost collaboration boards as a general group.

FWIW the Lost Rocket (non-twin) is fun as hell in powder and on groomers. Love that board. I'd have one if I didn't already have a 25 or I needed a short/wide directional board for some reason.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

drblast said:


> SBK said:
> 
> 
> > Nivek said:
> ...


Indeed I did. Lib Tech Lost collab series boards.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

drblast said:


> I think he might have meant the Lost collaboration boards as a general group.
> 
> FWIW the Lost Rocket (non-twin) is fun as hell in powder and on groomers. Love that board. I'd have one if I didn't already have a 25 or I needed a short/wide directional board for some reason.





Nivek said:


> Indeed I did. Lib Tech Lost collab series boards.


Cool, thanks. I see that Evo in Seattle lists the Dagmar, Hyper Kyarve and Lost Mayhem. They also carry the Airblaster Spam and Warpig. I'll contact them and see what they stock in the Seattle store and if you can demo any of them.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Contrary to what most people say on reviews/forums, I don't feel like I can lock in a solid turn on the Warpig as compared to my Proto Type Two. Anyone have any idea what it could be? My form I'm assuming.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Got Ride Timeless 162 for resort groomers and pow riding everywhere except park. Can't tell anything yet except it looks sick >


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'll just throw this out there, the Yes Optimistic is my daily rider. It barely falls into the short/fat pow board. I bought it for tree/pow hunting because it was shorter, wider and more nimble than my standard board (Pantera 163). It quickly took over as my daily rider as it is still stiff enough to handle groomers at speed and break up the chop. I literally take it everywhere now. Trees, pow, groomers, moguls, etc. So if you are considering the Ride Warpig take a look at this board.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

jsil said:


> Contrary to what most people say on reviews/forums, I don't feel like I can lock in a solid turn on the Warpig as compared to my Proto Type Two. Anyone have any idea what it could be? My form I'm assuming.



Thats just it, IMO its not meant for "locked in" turns. The Proto Type 2 is a board built around ease of carving (with the asym side cut and edge construction) , what you're saying makes sense.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jsil said:


> Contrary to what most people say on reviews/forums, I don't feel like I can lock in a solid turn on the Warpig as compared to my Proto Type Two. Anyone have any idea what it could be? My form I'm assuming.


First off the WP is flat rocker profile and second is a short radius...thus not designed for locked-in solid turns


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As for a resort pow board....Amplid Creamer has become my go to.


----------



## mtw (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Never Summer Insta/Gator.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

mtw said:


> I'm a big fan of the Never Summer Insta/Gator.


Have you ridden the Swift? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

jsil said:


> Have you ridden the Swift? If so, how do they compare?





mtw said:


> I'm a big fan of the Never Summer Insta/Gator.


Also curious how Insta/Gator compares to the 25 and the Maverix.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Buddy rides an Instagator almost exclusively.........unless there's a foot of pow.......then he's on his swift.........moar float....less effort......


----------



## mtw (Nov 5, 2012)

SBK said:


> Also curious how Insta/Gator compares to the 25 and the Maverix.





jsil said:


> Have you ridden the Swift? If so, how do they compare?


Sorry, I have not had the pleasure of trying the Swift, Maverix or 25. Only read/heard good things though!



mojo maestro said:


> Buddy rides an Instagator almost exclusively.........unless there's a foot of pow.......then he's on his swift.........moar float....less effort......


It is super fun everywhere, including deep pow - but now you are making me want to try the Swift!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If u think the Insta is fun in pow...........yer mind will be blown on a Swift......I own a 162......


----------



## BearJoo (Sep 24, 2017)

Caught up on this thread, wanted to add a question. My daily driver is a burton FA 159W. Looking to pick up a short and fat board for powder and trees. But I also do a fair amount of resort riding. I was thinking of the K2 Cool Bean or the Yes 420 or a Nitro Pow. Any body have any experience with any of those? Or other suggestions?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

For myself riding resort pow I want a Fullbag Supernaut 



BearJoo said:


> Caught up on this thread, wanted to add a question. My daily driver is a burton FA 159W. Looking to pick up a short and fat board for powder and trees. But I also do a fair amount of resort riding. I was thinking of the K2 Cool Bean*Great for carving groomers* or the Yes 420 or a Nitro Pow. Any body have any experience with any of those? Or other suggestions?


All three are great but different but shouldn't a FA be enough?


----------



## BearJoo (Sep 24, 2017)

unsuspected said:


> For myself riding resort pow I want a Fullbag Supernaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The FA is great for charging groomers and floats okay in pow but thru the trees it's lumber some. Hard to get that big sucker around tight corners. That's why I wanna downsize for trees. And I know pow boards can be short and fat


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

unsuspected said:


> For myself riding resort pow I want a Fullbag Supernaut


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BearJoo said:


> Caught up on this thread, wanted to add a question. My daily driver is a burton FA 159W. Looking to pick up a short and fat board for powder and trees. But I also do a fair amount of resort riding. I was thinking of the K2 Cool Bean or the Yes 420 or a Nitro Pow. Any body have any experience with any of those? Or other suggestions?


420, K2 Simple Pleasures, Telos Backslash, Jones Mind Expander.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

What Nivek said, I also have the Yes optimistic and Rossignol Sushi for trees. Short and fat.


----------



## BearJoo (Sep 24, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> What Nivek said, I also have the Yes optimistic and Rossignol Sushi for trees. Short and fat.


The sushi looks dope and so does the optimistic. How do they ride?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Nivek said:


> 420, *K2 Simple Pleasures*, Telos Backslash, Jones Mind Expander.


Burton SkipJack is almost the same board but with channel


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

BearJoo said:


> The sushi looks dope and so does the optimistic. How do they ride?


So I bought the Sushi last year after making a thread and receiving responses from a short fat/pow board that was different than the Optimistic. I originally bought the optimistic as a short fat pow board. But after riding it could slay groomers, trees, moguls, powder, etc....and you know you see another shape and wonder (hence the Sushi)........The Yes Optimistic is sick and it took over from my daily driver. It will carve like crazy, is shorter than your standard board (mine is 6 cm shorter), holds well at high speed and it's agility is insane. As far as the Sushi goes, I've yet to ride it. The snow was terrible last year and it was too rocky in the trees for me to bring it out. I bought it for a HUGE nose, extra wide waist, swallowtail and the urethane strip for stability. I wanted a surf ride in the powder trees when that happens. Which is rare. However, my fiance bought me the new Optimistic this year for an engagement gift. So now I have a "rock board" Optimistic and an everyday Optimistic.


----------



## BearJoo (Sep 24, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> What Nivek said, I also have the Yes optimistic and Rossignol Sushi for trees. Short and fat.


How is the sushi? It looks dope


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

unsuspected said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > 420, *K2 Simple Pleasures*, Telos Backslash, Jones Mind Expander.
> ...


Not even close. For starters the Simple Pleasures is camber. They don't ride similar at all. The Skipjack was loose and unmanageable at speed through chop, the Simple Pleasures carves like crazy and is stable. I for one thought the Skipjack sucked. One of the worst volume shift boards.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

BearJoo said:


> How is the sushi? It looks dope


Never ridden it. Owned the $600 board for a year and never rode it because of conditions. Expecting a TON out of it. That's why I bought it. Search old posts for it.


----------



## mtw (Nov 5, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> If u think the Insta is fun in pow...........yer mind will be blown on a Swift......I own a 162......


If I'm getting another board for deep pow I'd probably go a Dupraz. So tempting...


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Not even close. For starters the Simple Pleasures is camber. They don't ride similar at all. The Skipjack was loose and unmanageable at speed through chop, the Simple Pleasures carves like crazy and is stable. I for one thought the Skipjack sucked. One of the worst volume shift boards.


Well if you look at the specs for K2 SP 156 and Burton SJ 156 (camber and stiff) they are very alike or am I missing something?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

unsuspected said:


> Well if you look at the specs for K2 SP 156 and Burton SJ 156 (camber and stiff) they are very alike or am I missing something?


Skipjack vs skipjack surf?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

unsuspected said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Not even close. For starters the Simple Pleasures is camber. They don't ride similar at all. The Skipjack was loose and unmanageable at speed through chop, the Simple Pleasures carves like crazy and is stable. I for one thought the Skipjack sucked. One of the worst volume shift boards.
> ...


No I was, I guess. I wasnt even aware the reissue last year was different than the original, of which my comment was based. Can't speak to the camber version, hated the flat one though.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Nivek said:


> No I was, I guess. I wasnt even aware the reissue last year was different than the original, of which my comment was based. Can't speak to the camber version, hated the flat one though.


I own the reissue in 156 and am breaking it in. Tim Eddy was on Burton before going to K2? Maybe thats why the similarity of the boards


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Tim's been on K2 for a long while. Defintely predating the Skipjack as it and the Carveair were similar release times and Tim was the mind behind the Carveair.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm picking up a sushi for my resort pow board this winter. Pairing it with my new boss 390 bindings. Bought the epic pass so will be mostly at Stevens and Whistler this winter. But will for sure come up and shred with Wrath a few deep Baker days. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> So I bought the Sushi last year after making a thread and receiving responses from a short fat/pow board that was different than the Optimistic. I originally bought the optimistic as a short fat pow board. But after riding it could slay groomers, trees, moguls, powder, etc....and you know you see another shape and wonder (hence the Sushi)........The Yes Optimistic is sick and it took over from my daily driver. It will carve like crazy, is shorter than your standard board (mine is 6 cm shorter), holds well at high speed and it's agility is insane. As far as the Sushi goes, I've yet to ride it. The snow was terrible last year and it was too rocky in the trees for me to bring it out. I bought it for a HUGE nose, extra wide waist, swallowtail and the urethane strip for stability. I wanted a surf ride in the powder trees when that happens. Which is rare. However, my fiance bought me the new Optimistic this year for an engagement gift. So now I have a "rock board" Optimistic and an everyday Optimistic.


So before I buy it sushi Monday, is your for sale?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

no one has mentioned dupraz? that's my pick


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

jerry gnarcia said:


> no one has mentioned dupraz? that's my pick


The Dupraz looks absolutely awesome. How do you find the tail in powder? It looks like it has a very long tail but I suppose the nose is even longer. What's the sidecut like?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jerry gnarcia said:


> no one has mentioned dupraz? that's my pick





Snowdaddy said:


> The Dupraz looks absolutely awesome. How do you find the tail in powder? It looks like it has a very long tail but I suppose the nose is even longer. What's the sidecut like?


Dupraz is an ok board, a good one for certain uses. Resort pow deck is not one of the better ones.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> Dupraz is an ok board, a good one for certain uses. Resort pow deck is not one of the better ones.


To me "resort pow" is a lot of groomer runs chasing powder next to the piste with the occasional but rare powder field. I guess how much tree riding there is depends on where the resort is. Personally I don't enjoy riding tight trees very much.

What would you say is the best use of a Dupraz? It gets a lot of hype all over as a board that can handle anything you throw at it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Dupraz is an ok board, a good one for certain uses. Resort pow deck is not one of the better ones.





Snowdaddy said:


> To me "resort pow" is a lot of groomer runs chasing powder next to the piste with the occasional but rare powder field. I guess how much tree riding there is depends on where the resort is. Personally I don't enjoy riding tight trees very much.
> 
> What would you say is the best use of a Dupraz? It gets a lot of hype all over as a board that can handle anything you throw at it.


Just try to ignore the resident grinch (you might even want to put him on 'ignore' like I'm sure many have). He sits under his bridge scouring the Internet looking for opportunities to disagree and prove people wrong. The input is berely ever positive, which is a real shame as he appears to be pretty knowledgeable. Unfortunately he prefers to use his powers for the dark side.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Just try to ignore the resident grinch (you might even want to put him on 'ignore' like I'm sure many have). He sits under his bridge scouring the Internet looking for opportunities to disagree and prove people wrong. The input is berely ever positive, which is a real shame as he appears to be pretty knowledgeable. Unfortunately he prefers to use his powers for the dark side.


What is your issue with my post? Or are you just sore that I comprehensively proved you wrong when you were spouting nonsense in the other thread: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/259195-old-school-burton-board-2.html#post3335687


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> To me "resort pow" is a lot of groomer runs chasing powder next to the piste with the occasional but rare powder field. I guess how much tree riding there is depends on where the resort is. Personally I don't enjoy riding tight trees very much.
> 
> What would you say is the best use of a Dupraz? It gets a lot of hype all over as a board that can handle anything you throw at it.



No, the Dupraz is a proper freeride stick for fairly wide open terrain. Not for groomers and 'chasing pow next to the piste' (BTW that is just general all-mountain riding and you don't need a pow board for it).


----------



## Karen Adamian (Oct 28, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> No, the Dupraz is a proper freeride stick for fairly wide open terrain. Not for groomers and 'chasing pow next to the piste' (BTW that is just general all-mountain riding and you don't need a pow board for it).


Actually, you can carve on Dupraz pretty well and even lay the Vitellii turns


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ahhh...jousting with wet noodles...we all do it....especially when the season is about to start.

Again, my vote is for Amplid Creamer, its a longer early rise nose and camber under foot to tail. imo it could be just a tad more camber or stiffer camber. otherwise its a great board for blasting groomers to the next pow stash, decent groomer carver, handles any pow from 0-18", open bowls, steeps and flickable in the trees.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> No, the Dupraz is a proper freeride stick for fairly wide open terrain. Not for groomers and 'chasing pow next to the piste' (BTW that is just general all-mountain riding and you don't need a pow board for it).


It's nice to have something made for powder when you ride in it. I suppose many people ride all-mountain in the way that they aren't climbing peaks hours away from the lifts. I guess if your view of next to the piste is on the side hits then I suppose you don't need a powder board, but in many resorts there aren't a wall of trees barring the way. I haven't really thought about it but I am pretty much the standard all mountain rider. 2/3 of my time I ride on piste.

So the Dupraz isn't made for piste, trees and shallow snow? I was actually considering the Dupraz. It looked like it could be good for charging down the groomers and just heading out in the powder fields when you got the chance. And it's pretty :smile:


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> Just try to ignore the resident grinch (you might even want to put him on 'ignore' like I'm sure many have). He sits under his bridge scouring the Internet looking for opportunities to disagree and prove people wrong. The input is berely ever positive, which is a real shame as he appears to be pretty knowledgeable. Unfortunately he prefers to use his powers for the dark side.


Well it's been well dokumented by wise green men that the dark side is quicker and easier!


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> No, the Dupraz is a proper freeride stick for fairly wide open terrain. Not for groomers and 'chasing pow next to the piste' (BTW that is just general all-mountain riding and you don't need a pow board for it).


All-mountain boards are often twins than you can take through the park and easily ride switch, so it’s compromised for pow (not as directional). While you could certainly use an all-mountain (I did for many years), I wouldn’t say they were the “Best resort powder board”.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> It's nice to have something made for powder when you ride in it. I suppose many people ride all-mountain in the way that they aren't climbing peaks hours away from the lifts. I guess if your view of next to the piste is on the side hits then I suppose you don't need a powder board, but in many resorts there aren't a wall of trees barring the way. I haven't really thought about it but I am pretty much the standard all mountain rider. 2/3 of my time I ride on piste.
> 
> So the Dupraz isn't made for piste, trees and shallow snow? I was actually considering the Dupraz. It looked like it could be good for charging down the groomers and just heading out in the powder fields when you got the chance. And it's pretty :smile:


Dupraz not for piste? Its a french carving board for piste and pow goddamn it! Loves fresh groomers. Get one...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Dupraz is a freeride board.

You can ride it on groomers and the 5'5" is reasonably agile, but they are not tree boards. Their biggest benefit in trees is that it will not sink, but it's definitely hard work if the trees are too tight and a nightmare if you're dealing with chopped up rutted tight tree lines.

The D1 is for going FAST. Groomers or open bowls. You will not sink that nose, and the tail keeps you locked into turns and lets you power into anything. But key word is power.

I guess you could call it a resort pow board, but only if you're talking about big resorts with big freeride terrain.

Standard stiffness or + is as stiff as I would recommend for mortals. ++ only if you are a certified badass.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Dupraz not for piste? Its a french carving board for piste and pow goddamn it! Loves fresh groomers. Get one...


I noticed you had that pink one :smile:

I've been looking for a board that can carry my weight in powder but are still agile enough to take around the smaller Swedish resorts like Ramundberget.



F1EA said:


> Dupraz is a freeride board.
> 
> You can ride it on groomers and the 5'5" is reasonably agile, but they are not tree boards. Their biggest benefit in trees is that it will not sink, but it's definitely hard work if the trees are too tight and a nightmare if you're dealing with chopped up rutted tight tree lines.
> 
> ...


I don't ride in tight trees. Mostly out in the open or high altitude birch and sparse pines. If the trees are too dense, to charge safely in, I ride groomers instead. I just don't have the skills to be a hero yet. I'm at 100kg and the guys at Dupraz recommended me the D1 6' ++ even if I'm a second season rider.

So far I've narrowed my "resort powder board" down to a Korua Pencil, a Weston Japow or a Dupraz d1. The Weston Japow would have to be imported so I don't know about that... I will still keep my First Call 162 of course.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snowdaddy said:


> I noticed you had that pink one :smile:
> 
> I've been looking for a board that can carry my weight in powder but are still agile enough to take around the smaller Swedish resorts like Ramundberget.
> 
> ...


Forget about the 6' ++. At most, think about the 6'+.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Imma push the Ravine again. Do not sleep on this board. Mid all mountain flex with setback, taper, and a shovel nose. So damn fun.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> I noticed you had that pink one :smile:
> 
> I've been looking for a board that can carry my weight in powder but are still agile enough to take around the smaller Swedish resorts like Ramundberget.
> 
> ...


Were in Sweden are you located? Mine is up for sale but really don't want get rid of it but most because my quiver got huge and Im not done yet  

Im about your weight and wouldn't consider the ++ unless you really want a stiff, hard charger for outrunning skiers.

If you have any other questions, send a PM.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Imma push the Ravine again. Do not sleep on this board. Mid all mountain flex with setback, taper, and a shovel nose. So damn fun.


I was surprised how soft it was just handflexing it, probably super fun board but don't know at 220-250 if the 158 or even 162 would be enough.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its a style thing. Its a tapered setback freestyle board. Which is perfect for most peoples resort pow deck as its not a chore when not in pow and the less than demanding flex is easy in the trees.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> Just try to ignore the resident grinch (you might even want to put him on 'ignore' like I'm sure many have). He sits under his bridge scouring the Internet looking for opportunities to disagree and prove people wrong. The input is berely ever positive, which is a real shame as he appears to be pretty knowledgeable. Unfortunately he prefers to use his powers for the dark side.


Do you think he has any friends or what? haha
Is he always like this haha


TT


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> So the Dupraz isn't made for piste, trees and shallow snow? I was actually considering the Dupraz. It looked like it could be good for charging down the groomers and just heading out in the powder fields when you got the chance. And it's pretty :smile:


Not what I said (except for the tree part - Dupraz is not for that).



unsuspected said:


> Dupraz not for piste? Its a french carving board for piste and pow goddamn it! Loves fresh groomers. Get one...


True.



F1EA said:


> Dupraz is a freeride board.
> 
> You can ride it on groomers and the 5'5" is reasonably agile, but they are not tree boards. Their biggest benefit in trees is that it will not sink, but it's definitely hard work if the trees are too tight and a nightmare if you're dealing with chopped up rutted tight tree lines.
> 
> ...


Exactly that.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Its a style thing. Its a tapered setback freestyle board. Which is perfect for most peoples resort pow deck as its not a chore when not in pow and the less than demanding flex is easy in the trees.


I had been using an old Burton Malolo as my pow stick, but it was really stiff and beat the shit out of me in chunder. Also, the flex and lack of torsional give made it exhausting in the trees. It was a dream in open powder bowls, but that's not where I spend most of my time when hunting for stashes at resorts. 

I'm looking hard at the Ravine as a replacement.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone ridden the Pow Reaper?
Haha I tried one last year and it was pretty good.

And it looks like a coffin> 


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> I had been using an old Burton Malolo as my pow stick, but it was really stiff and beat the shit out of me in chunder. Also, the flex and lack of torsional give made it exhausting in the trees. It was a dream in open powder bowls, but that's not where I spend most of my time when hunting for stashes at resorts.
> 
> I'm looking hard at the Ravine as a replacement.


Yeah the "newer" replacements have been way better in the board feel/pop/dampness/livelyness department.
I'm talking about Landlord and dump Truck.

Relative to the older cores, the Landlord core in particular is the best core ever. The core on the DT is a little bit more damp but not as reactive as what the LL had.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn thats tough. Malolo was something special. Look at the Kazu actually. Ravine might feel a bit soft coming from a Malolo.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Damn thats tough. Malolo was something special. Look at the Kazu actually. Ravine might feel a bit soft coming from a Malolo.


Yes, that ^
My buddy has both a Kazu and a Landlord. He says both are very similar but he likes the Kazu more because it feels a bit 'less directional'. He had both a solid and split Landlord, but traded the solid LL for the Kazu and kept the split.

But yeah, the Kazu rips.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Damn thats tough. Malolo was something special. Look at the Kazu actually. Ravine might feel a bit soft coming from a Malolo.


My daily driver is a 2018 Burton Custom Camber 158 and I really like the flex on that thing. Stable, but I ride it instead of it riding me. I'm about 155 lbs so the Custom is fairly aggressive for me at that size. Would the Kazu be more inline with the Custom than the Ravine?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

poopresearch said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Damn thats tough. Malolo was something special. Look at the Kazu actually. Ravine might feel a bit soft coming from a Malolo.
> ...


Stiffest of the three. The Ravine is about a similar flex to a Custom out riding, or just below.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> My daily driver is a 2018 Burton Custom Camber 158 and I really like the flex on that thing. Stable, but I ride it instead of it riding me. I'm about 155 lbs so the Custom is fairly aggressive for me at that size. Would the Kazu be more inline with the Custom than the Ravine?


Yup. Like Nivek said, the Kazu definitely stiffer than Custom. It's also a little bit wider.

Your BEST option: Stun Gun.
I rode it end of last season..... super fun board. Rips, but playful. Definitely Softer than the Custom, but it kinda follows the design/shape of the Dump Truck. I rode a 155 and it was perfect for my 170 lbs.

Or that Endeavor Maverick. I think it's the same flex as the custom.


----------

